# Common cold and constipation



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Does anyone else notice that when they get the cold their constipation becomes much worse? I took my laxatives last night and nothing and when I ate this morning I had to run to the toilet cos I felt like I was going to have diarrhoea but nothing and had to sit with a basin in front of me in case I threw up (I didn't). I'm also taking antibiotics at the minute for a UTI, which my GP assured me wouldn't upset my tummy or make my constipation worse but it has. Both the cold and the antibiotics are making me really hungry but afterwards I feel so ill - I've had a fever both yesterday and today after eating and finding it really difficult to eat. I'm taking anti nausea pills (domperidone) but they do nothing! Would be good to hear of other people's experiences!On another note my gastroenterologist has prescribed me Resolor to try, just hope it doesn't make me hungrier or I'll be even more blocked up! There was also another leaflet about chronic constipation, which might be of interest to some of you. It recommended1) Eating regularly to stimulate the bowels - don't skip meals, especially breakfast(2) Regular meals and an adequate fluid intake are the most important measures(3) Too much fibre will lead to bloating and discomfort for those with slow gut transit times, so it is more important to eat regularly(4) If your diet is short on fibre eat fruit and vegetables rather than cereal fibre, which causes more bloating


----------



## mey2614 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi em t. Just wondering how the resolor seems to be working for you?? Hope your feeling well.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Not long enough to tell really, only been on it a few days. The first day was pretty bad, nausea and stomach pain with very poor appetite but sorted itself out now. Still on my regular laxatives because I have fairly intractable constipation, will let you know in a month whether its helped any.


----------

